# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  نحوه ی ارسال مقدار با post به یک آدرس https و دریافت بازخورد از آدرس فوق

## دلفــي

سلام
من قصد دارم چند پارامتر به آدرسی که با https شروع میشه ارسال و بازخورد اون رو دریافت کنم، این کار رو برای آدرس های http میشه با ابزار IdHttp از Indy انجام داد ولی برای Https جواب نمیده
کسی نمونه کد یا مطلبی در این خصوص داره که بتونم ازش استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

var S: TStringList;
   M: TStream;
begin
 S := TStringList.Create;
 M := TMemoryStream.Create;
 try
   S.Values['Email'] := 'your google account';
   S.Values['Passwd'] := 'your password';
   S.Values['source'] := 'estream-sqloffice-1.1.1.1';
   S.Values['service'] := 'cl';

   IdHTTP1.IOHandler := IdSSLIOHandlerSocketOpenSSL1;
   IdHTTP1.Request.ContentType := 'application/x-www-form-urlencoded';
   IdHTTP1.Post('https://www.google.com/accounts/ClientLogin', S, M);
   Memo1.Lines.Add(Format('Response Code: %d', [IdHTTP1.ResponseCode]));
   Memo1.Lines.Add(Format('Response Text: %s', [IdHTTP1.ResponseText]));

   M.Position := 0;
   S.LoadFromStream(M);
   Memo1.Lines.AddStrings(S);
 finally
   S.Free;
   M.Free;
 end;
end; 
اینجا رو هم برای آگاهی از نحوه اتصال به https در Indy ببینید:
http://chee-yang.blogspot.com/2008/0...o-consume.html

----------

